# The Bitterbynde Trilogy - Review



## Drachir (Feb 3, 2005)

Thought I would do my part and submit a review.  I just finished reading Cecilia Dart-Thornton's The Bitterbynde Trilogy.  I found the series flawed but interesting.  The author takes a traditional and well known fairy tale and turns it into an epic.  The story is full of twists and turns and holds the reader's attention.  However, I found the numerous references to gaelic folk tales eventually gets a bit wearying and a good deal of the dialogue comes across as rather stilted and artificial.  If you want to read something a little bit unusual and are not put off by pages of descriptive writing (the author has a fascination with describing court dress and mannerisms as well as a botanist's love of woodlands) I recommend the series.  It is not for everyone, but I found it worth a read.  

Any comments?  Has anyone else read this trilogy?


----------

